# M Sport Finest Detail



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well waited guy's waited 3 months to get it, and had the NE Scotland Meet to do full Machine Polish & Coat Car with Carpro Finest & G1 on Windows , Carpro DLUX on Wheels, Under Bonnet Plastic's , Front lower Valance,Tail Pipe's , under Bonnet Metal with no Lacquer, and Door Kick Plates.

First up new car 100miles so not to bad









First up some Magifoam for Pre Wash



Leaving to dwell







Just giving the Trim a light clean with Swissvax Detail Brush





Wheels as well





Pre Wash Completed







Next standard two bucket Wash with the Carpro's great mitt & Megs Shampoo Plus a good very good priced shampoo







Wash stage going fine





Treat for new Motor Yellow Urber XL Drying Cloth, they are Fantastic



Car padded dry



No traces of Tar so straight onto Iron X, car was only at docks a day and on boat , then straight up to dealer so did not expect much fall out, but best to check, never sure even on new cars





Whole car covered and very little fall out, apart from wheels





Next up used Carpro Fine Clay, was very cold and hindsight i should of had more hot water with extra bit of clay advice i got from CraigQQ after , always have a bit soft to save some of the clay marring i got with cold firm clay, very little to remove



Heating clay to soften



Last Touch for lube





Next up day of the NE Scotland Meet 15 of us at one point big turn out , with , three main Men CraigQQ, Andy AKA Mr Carpro Uk , And Pete

Meet pics link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307321

First Masking up





Than the 3 Main Men all did a power of machine polishing to get a good base for Carpro Finest, mixture of pads used and the New Carpro Pads went down well



Festool Pete in action





Andy from Carpro giving he new Carpro pads a work out



Craig & Pete in action



Lunch time, seemed popular





Next up DLUX as per detailed above, Craig had the mask only on as he does alot of this all the time, so just to protect him self.

Link for full DLUX review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307458



Finished, looks fantastic PIC Heavy, What do you think



Next up wheels off for Carpro DLUX

Iron X First



Yes that is Andy from Carpro



Wheels Rinsed and dried by Aeolus turbo , great machine



Wheels were cleaned with Carpro Eraser to make sure all grease and any other films all removed so that DLUX bonds to Wheels properly, then DLUX applied with Suede cloths, for more detail of DLUX look in carpro under DLUX Review





Andy did one for Demo i did the rest



Finished Result, looks Great





Next up CraigQQ kindly coated my Car With the Carpro Finest This was after whole car got very thorough Panel Wipe to be sure ready for Finest
Pete did all windows and Lights with Getech G1 Looked fantastic



And next day it dried up and the sun came out early evening , but still overcast so does not do the Glassy finish justice, and G1 reflective looked great as well, what do you think, it looked stunning 



















After a day under the bonnet DLUX everywhere , looked Fantastic













































Thanks for viewing this was done in a hurry as had to do all prep for the meet later at night hope you enjoy, Big , thanks to all that helped on the Day , and special Thanks to CraigQQ, Andy from Carpro & last but not least Pete


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful BMW and a great colour! I love anything "M"!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a beautiful looking car Derek! I've been doing a lot of research on this exact model for a family member, and I think you've hit the spec right on the nail! Any other options on the inside at all?

Fantastic detail too, well done for letting that mob loose on such a new car!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking good Derek ! Thanks again for a great day! Look forward to the next one!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> That's a beautiful looking car Derek! I've been doing a lot of research on this exact model for a family member, and I think you've hit the spec right on the nail! Any other options on the inside at all?
> 
> Fantastic detail too, well done for letting that mob loose on such a new car!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


If he want any advice im on F30 posts all the time im not on here, i have Variable Sport Steering , Adaptive Suspension, Visibility pack a Must, 19" 403's, M Sport Brakes , they are excellent,Full Black Panel Display, No Media or Nav i like things that makes it go or drive better personally.
Warn him BMW added sport plus pack to M Sport in July and if i specked the same as i have i would have Got Harmon Kardon Hifi and some other bits free, with pack and it saves £1000 and has different wheels, but hey i would not be able to enjoy all summer fabulous 8 speed sport box and engine , so not complaining, and very very pleased with it , i have had e30 , e46 330d M sport , e90 330d M sport and this is miles ahead imho


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job on such a beautiful BMW! 

This colour, in a sedan 335i is my dream!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks stunning now :buffer: Great work from everyone involved :thumb:


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely 330 that fair play, fantastic end result...!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovely car Derek worth the wait. Looked like a great day was had by all involved:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

fotismt said:


> Great job on such a beautiful BMW!
> 
> This colour, in a sedan 335i is my dream!


That's a fantastic choice engine is so smooth and it had to be EBII for the colour, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AGRE said:


> Looks stunning now :buffer: Great work from everyone involved :thumb:


Agre thanks for your comment , and yes the guys did a power of work , and the Carpro Finest gave a fantastic finish


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

STUNNING!!! :argie: I would love this car.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Fab work there and a cool man cave :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S3LDM said:


> Lovely 330 that fair play, fantastic end result...!


Thanks, they guys did a fantastic job as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Lovely car Derek worth the wait. Looked like a great day was had by all involved:thumb:


Cheers Nicholas , the wait kills, 3 month, but the meet went great:thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

That colour is sexual! Dlux looks like it is worth an investment judging by the pics


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice derek. Earlie days but let me no how you find it on fuel. Ive been looking at e90 330d's

rick


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor matey :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> STUNNING!!! :argie: I would love this car.


Matrix guy thanks, for your comments:thumb: took a year to choose


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Fab work there and a cool man cave :thumb:


Thanks Buckweed, spend a lot of time in the garage so like it looking good:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dawesy90 said:


> That colour is sexual! Dlux looks like it is worth an investment judging by the pics


That's why I spend more time in the garage:lol: , here's a link for the DLUX , I'm hooked with the stuff, thanks for your comments:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307458


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that BM mate ! Congrats .


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one Derek, looks like you chaps had a good day 

Finest looks good on that BM.

Good shots and a nice read.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cossierick said:


> Very nice derek. Earlie days but let me no how you find it on fuel. Ive been looking at e90 330d's
> 
> rick


Rick I had e90 330d m sport from new in 2006 before this one, got approx 36 to 38 miles to gallon mixture town out B roads and A roads , last year 620 miles NE Scotland to Gatwick taking it easy , one tank of fuel great engines , had the e46 330d before the e90, only thing with e90 it is very firm with run flats and rock hard suspension on poor Scottish roads


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Great job on that BM mate ! Congrats .


Cheers sprockester, fingers crossed for Friday:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

You bet ! it s fifthy-fifty right now , tomorrow I ll know , if not , next Monday .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully , I want some CarPro , Zymol , Menzerna stuff , Flex or Rupes poloisher lots of stuff ! lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Hopefully , I want some CarPro , Zymol , Menzerna stuff , Flex or Rupes poloisher lots of stuff ! lol


You would have had fun at our first meet we had all the rupes machines, this time Festools , and Flex's all over the place, that's some shopping list


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, that's top work and the finish looks fantastic! Lovely looking motor


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> You would have had fun at our first meet we had all the dupes machines, this time Festools , and Flex's all over the place, that's some shopping list


Lucky man ! If I want to try these here , I would have to buy all of them , I m not close to the big detailing places here , too bad , but it s ok that way .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

TJenkos said:


> Thanks for sharing, that's top work and the finish looks fantastic! Lovely looking motor


Thanks for your comments, most of the Credit for Superb finish has to go to CraigQQ , Andy,and Pete , Tbo, they have massive amount of detailing knowledge between them, and best of all willing to share that knowledge on the meet, lucky us yes finish was exactly what I was after glassy, glossy look


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Dereckh , you re too humble , but I like it that way mate .


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What an amazing colour! What a garage as well! Good job Derek :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> You would have had fun at our first meet we had all the rupes machines, this time Festools , and Flex's all over the place, that's some shopping list


I wish I could ve been there for sure mate , here , not too far from where I live , maybe 3 guys like it a bit , so I m pretty lonely here ! lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dan J said:


> Nice one Derek, looks like you chaps had a good day
> 
> Finest looks good on that BM.
> 
> Good shots and a nice read.


Thanks Dan , have to say finest was the right choice not cheap , but as they say you get what you pay for, thanks for your comments on the review


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stunning BMW. I'd be tempted to debadge though.

Love the estoril blue, although biased as my 1er m sport s in this colour.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I absolutely love your car. There's some top work gone into that. Well done. 

I think I've decided this is the car for me next, it just looks awesome. :thumb:


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Dereckh , you re too humble , but I like it that way mate .


Thanks Sprocketser, but the Wife ain't going to beleive that one for sure, she will start asking how much i paid you to say that:lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

HAVEN40 said:


> Love the estoril blue, although biased as my 1er m sport s in this colour.


And it's wearing cquk topped with reload   :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Sprocketser, but the Wife ain't going to beleive that one for sure, she will start asking how much i paid you to say that:lol:


LOL , I bet she is mate !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bradders said:


> What an amazing colour! What a garage as well! Good job Derek :thumb:


Thanks for your comments Bradders, you will get a better look of my garage in the garage & Collections section :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HAVEN40 said:


> Stunning BMW. I'd be tempted to debadge though.
> 
> Love the estoril blue, although biased as my 1er m sport s in this colour.


Thanks Haven , did contemplate the de badge when ordered for clean rear look , but looked at a few threads on F30 posts and decieded , to not hide the Power


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finished shots Derek. Cracking write up. 

Looked like a fun day resulting in a super clean looking car.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely motor, love the aggressive styling - bring on the M3


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> I absolutely love your car. There's some top work gone into that. Well done.
> 
> I think I've decided this is the car for me next, it just looks awesome. :thumb:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, for your comments, yes they guys got a fantastic finish, and good choice for your next motor , you would not be disappointed


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Cheers sprockester, fingers crossed for Friday:thumb:


Hey Dereck buddy ! kind of good news , not fired but down to 4 days/week . Kind of happy with this . Will give me the chance to practice my detailing skills .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Took a few shots when sun finally came out, could only power wash as not a week since it was coated with Carpro finest , so no wash yet





DLUX Beading


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shots Dereckh again !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning finished shots Derek. Cracking write up.
> 
> Looked like a fun day resulting in a super clean looking car.


Thanks Soul Hudson, glad you like it, and a great way to get job done in a day:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Lovely motor, love the aggressive styling - bring on the M3


Yes far more aggressive know, i'm the same told the salesman put my name down for a long test drive of New M3 , that's going to be amazing for sure. Will be great to have a bit of fun in the new one:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work Derek, awesome car... but then I am biased 

I learned the hard way and curbed a wheel on mine few weeks back.... gutted


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a beautiful car!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Nice work Derek, awesome car... but then I am biased
> 
> I learned the hard way and curbed a wheel on mine few weeks back.... gutted


Thanks , long wait was worth it , Not good news on the wheel who does repairs on the Diamond cut wheels?


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks , long wait was worth it , Not good news on the wheel who does repairs on the Diamond cut wheels?


Well no spare so the car needs to be left with the repairer for a few days, BMW quoted £150 + Vat with loan car for 4 days whilst they did it, I only kerbed about 3 inches very lightly, would be same price if I had trashed the entire wheel 

Independent garage quoted me £110 but id have to leave them the car, alternatively £50 for cosmetic mobile repair..










either way grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr neighbours 900 cars parked outside my house didn't help..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Well no spare so the car needs to be left with the repairer for a few days, BMW quoted £150 + Vat with loan car for 4 days whilst they did it, I only kerbed about 3 inches very lightly, would be same price if I had trashed the entire wheel
> 
> Independent garage quoted me £110 but id have to leave them the car, alternatively £50 for cosmetic mobile repair..
> 
> ...


Not a cheap option and feel gutted for you i know how this feels very painfull, update me with the result when repaired, thanks derek, i find it difficult to know where the front wheels are with new car as arches bigger


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Not a cheap option and feel gutted for you i know how this feels very painfull, update me with the result when repaired, thanks derek, i find it difficult to know where the front wheels are with new car as arches bigger


Will do mate , this was the rear wheel just dropped of the kerb doh!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ooch , that sux when it happens .


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ouch I fell your pain......

Always heard lots of good things about Pristine alloys wheels and Lepsons for refurbs (especially with regard to repairing diamond cut alloys).

http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/

http://www.lepsons.com/


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful car, great work!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> This is a beautiful car!


Thanks Karlos:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HAVEN40 said:


> Ouch I fell your pain......
> 
> Always heard lots of good things about Pristine alloys wheels and Lepsons for refurbs (especially with regard to repairing diamond cut alloys).
> 
> ...


That's great Haven just in case


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Know the Sun out toke a few more pics quickly


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics in there dereckh .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Nice pics in there dereckh .


Thanks , Sprocketser Not to bad for a dirty car just getting a power wash and dry

Ps how did you get on yesterday?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks , Sprocketser Not to bad for a dirty car just getting a power wash and dry
> 
> Ps how did you get on yesterday?


Thanx for the concerns.

Hey cool , I posted somewhere , but it went better than I thought , down to 4 days a week instead of being fired , just perfect for me , I will have more time to detail my car & my mother s .

Just sent in some Money Order today for some Zymol Concours Wax , Been dreaming about this wax for quiet a while . As well as some other wax as well ! lol

I like to power wash , easy job ! lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for the concerns.
> 
> Hey cool , I posted somewhere , but it went better than I thought , down to 4 days a week instead of being fired , just perfect for me , I will have more time to detail my car & my mother s .
> 
> ...


Good news then , is it the line of work you are in or the area and Canada as a whole that , business is quiet?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , quiet mate , I work in water treatment fabricators . Quiet since the Holidays . but I can buy some detailing products . Would like to have a Flex PE 14 in the future as well .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Yep , quiet mate , I work in water treatment fabricators . Quiet since the Holidays . but I can buy some detailing products . Would like to have a Flex PE 14 in the future as well .


Aye the world is a different place to what it was for sure,The flex sounds good fun:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Aye the world is a different place to what it was for sure,The flex sounds good fun:thumb:


You bet ! I m gotta have a Flex , but the way it s going right now , it will take a while ! lol .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Keith_Lane said:


> Beautiful car, great work!!


Thanks for your comments Keith:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bazz said:


> looking good


Cheers Bazz:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Derekh , maybe I went over it , but how did you prepped the wheels for DLUX , they look so great .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Hey Derekh , maybe I went over it , but how did you prepped the wheels for DLUX , they look so great .


Hi as new car we just Iron x then wash, then IPA or we used Carpro Eraser as seems to have better degreasing properties, then we dried of with MF ready for DLUX :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi as new car we just Iron x then wash, then IPA or we used Carpro Eraser as seems to have better degreasing properties, then we dried of with MF ready for DLUX :thumb:


Thanx , appreciate that buddy ! I m in the learning process . LOL


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx , appreciate that buddy ! I m in the learning process . LOL


I will add if the wheels were not new, I would have cheapest product first on wheels like Auto Smart , Smart Wheels , then De Tar, iron x , then clay wheels, then good wash, then IPA or Eraser wipe down and then DLUX, hope that helps


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I will add if the wheels were not new, I would have cheapest product first on wheels like Auto Smart , Smart Wheels , then De Tar, iron x , then clay wheels, then good wash, then IPA or Eraser wipe down and then DLUX, hope that helps


Well , my wheels aren t the nicests my ride s 8 years old , so I ll have lots of work to do , I bought it secondhand around 3 years ago . It was rust free , a major point for me .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work and great thread to read, best thread for 2013 for me :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks beautiful


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Stunning work and great thread to read, best thread for 2013 for me :thumb:


Wow that's some accolade Trip Tdi thanks for that, the Stunning work was CraigQQ, Andy, & Pete


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

what a team! 

great work guys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks beautiful


Thanks for your comment, I'm well pleased


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> what a team!
> 
> great work guys


Thanks for your Comments D.Taylor we are hopping for another one before the year end:thumb: And yes they worked great as a team


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Cheers Colarado Red:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Special thanks to all that liked our meet detail , glad you liked it:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem my friend . Will look forward to the next one you ll be doing mate .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> No problem my friend . Will look forward to the next one you ll be doing mate .


Thanks, will hopefully do another in September , as another Meet


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Stunning Derek! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Stunning Derek! :argie::argie::argie:


Cheers , Bristle Hound, away to stick two coats of Reload on at weekend


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks, will hopefully do another in September , as another Meet


Cool !


----------

